# What's the buzz all about?



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

I have heard that buzz baits are great search tools for bass but had never used one till now. Reel Lady and I headed out to Mosquito and fished a bay with buzz baits. I'm hooked! It was a ton of fun. We didn't spend time following up the short strikes with soft plastics it was mostly a time to experiment with retrieve speeds, rod types, and line type. Marcia had one bass come a foot out of the water trying to hit hers. I look forward to mastering this bait and improving my bass fishing skills.


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Reel Man said:


> I look forward to mastering this bait .


LOL... Does this sound funny or am I just slap happy cuz it's way past my bedtime???


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Reel Lady said:


> LOL... Does this sound funny or am I just slap happy cuz it's way past my bedtime???


Go to bed Reel Lady!


----------



## Slikster (Jul 14, 2005)

A thing I've done in the past for short striking fish is to trim the skirt a little bit. Another thing is to try adding a trailer hook. 

These things still won't help catch the fish that explode up from under the buzzbait. But it will help with the ones who follow and strike at it only to come up short.


----------



## FisherMOM (Nov 16, 2004)

Buzzbaits ROCK! I tied one on for my husband 2 years ago at a bass pond, 
and that was all he used all year. no kidding! They are a fun, productive bait!


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I used to fish with a buzz bait a lot at Deer Creek Resevoir (beside Berlin Resevoir). It seemed that I could always catch a few nice ones in the mornings on a buzz bait. Then I moved on to other lures and presentations. About a month ago when I was at my Dad's house I went fishing in the pond and it was right at dark. I tied on a buzzbait and landed two nice 19" avg fish. These fish were really aggressive and it sort of rekindled the spirit for using buzzbaits! Talk about exciting  

Do you find colors are important??? What I do, is use black or black/blue skirted ones near dusk and dark and white skirted during the day if water is relatively clear. It seems to work for me. 

Then we have style of clackers/blades, size, weight of the buzzbait. I like the 1/8, 3/16, and 1/4oz buzzbaits.

How many of you actually break your buzzbait blades in?? I've heard of bass fisherman driving down the road with a buzzbait tied to their antenna to get the blade worked in! lol

I share your excitement Rob and Marcia on the buzzbait thing...


----------



## Basskisser1 (May 15, 2004)

Buzz Baits are great.We have been using them for years. The best ones to use have a long shank. If you miss your bass with a buzz bait, have a yum dinger handy on another rod and cast to where you just had the hit and chances are you will catch the bass you just missed ...........


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

They are a blast fer sure.
Just my 2 cents: Take the time to retie them ever so often. Slinging them put's a lot of stress on the line.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

I never fish a buzzbait without a trailer hook. Also a little trick is to smash the rivet down against the shaft of the buzzbait with pliers. After some use this will make a squeak which really will get more bites. Also play around with slightly bending the blades in. I usually will bend one more than the other, it will make the blade squeak against the rivot.


----------



## eagleclaw (Oct 31, 2004)

i used a buzz bait before.. my ex-wife gave me hers... so i went to meijers and bought
a green and white buzzbait haven't used it yet but i am at the end of the month


----------



## WarEagle (Jul 9, 2005)

Once the weather gets warmer and the the cover starts to sprout through the top of the water, I start with a buzzbait at almost every location.

From Lakes and ponds to Rivers and streams... I have found buzzbaits to be extremely productive for lots of conditions. In the last month or so the weather has been 90* more days than not and standing on a bank or deck of a boat with sweat pouring off me is not my idea of fun. So I have switched to wading about any water I can find with smallmouth in it. I have to minimize my presentation a little bit with a smaller buzzbait and I have found that in the clear water that smallies like that White has been the best producer. 

I have thrown all sorts of buzzbaits... when I first became enamored with them I bought all kinds and tried whatever I could find. One of my biggest frustrations was losing hooked fish. It seems that the long arm of a buzzbait, or spinner for that matter is ideal for an active fish to enlarge the hook hole in its lip and therefore produce a larger chance the hook will dislodge. Nothing worse than to see that fish jump for the first time and realize what a nice fish you have only to never see it again because it threw your buzzbait.

About March I found my answer. Leverage Lures makes spinners and buzzbaits with a flexible hook that doesn't allow the fish to get that "Leverage" to widen the hook hole and throw the hook. I can attest to a much smaller lost fish count this year on both Spinners and now that the weather is warmer Buzzbaits. They are made of quality components and are extremely durable. In fact, I came to appreciate and believe in their product so much that I contacted them looking to become a Pro Staff member for their company. After some discussion and the passing of a resume back and forth, I was accepted... It has been a great decision for me, but bad for the bass of Indiana, Kentucky and Ohio area.


WAR


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 22, 2004)

A buddy turned me on to buzz baits a few years ago and this post reminds me that I've never thanked him. I don't catch the numbers he does with a buzz bait, but the fish I catch sure seem bigger.


----------



## eagleclaw (Oct 31, 2004)

at the end of the month will it be a good time to use a buzzbait?


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

I fish buzzbaits all year long. They are good in the fall also. I like to fish them all year as most people don't.


----------



## stevek (Jul 9, 2005)

I haven't used buzzbaits much. I assume they are mostly a topwater lure and that they are always retreved quickly. Is this so? I enjoy using jitterbugs at night because you can hear or see the bass take the bait. Is it the same for a buzzbait?
stevek


----------



## eagleclaw (Oct 31, 2004)

they're almost the same


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Stevek- I love Jitterbugs also. You're assumption is right about buzz baits they are a much quicker retrieve but you can also see the fish take them. They won't hang up in the weeds that run close to the surface like a jitterbug will and you can cover a lot more water in less time with them. I fished the Thursday night Tourney at Mosquito tonight and we won it with almost 10 lbs of bass caught in less then two hours, all on buzz baits. They are moving up the list of my favorite bass lures.


----------



## stevek (Jul 9, 2005)

thanks for the info reelman, (I really appreciate this site.) One follow up question. Why won't the buzzbait hang up on weeds near the surface?
stevek


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I wqs on the LMR the other evening and was using a 1/4oz buzz bait. Larger than I have used before on this small section of river. I did not get the hits that I do with a 1/8oz but the hits that I did get were from larger fish. I like to take te blade off and drill the holes a little larger so that the blade flops and squeks more. I have noticed that most of my short strikes are realy fish that are hitting the blade and not after the skirt. Bass tend to hit the head of a lure. I like to leave my skirt long and add a trailer inorder for the fish to notice the skirt over the blade.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Great job Rob! Who did you get partnered up with? I caught a few on buzzbaits at the pond last night. One was a pretty nice fish, prob the biggest I've caught in the pond in several years. All this talk about buzzbaits has kinda rekindled my buzzbait spirits. I used to throw them alot when I fished Deer Creek Resevoir and have since not done it as much until now.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Buzzers are a great search bait. I occasionally use trailer hooks on them.

Try the White Terminator Baby Buzz...1/8 oz but it throws far. 
Been spanking the bass on them all year. Also rialed 2 musky. :B


----------



## eagleclaw (Oct 31, 2004)

what about uncle josh's pork trailer?


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Went fishing last night right at dark and caught 2 pretty quick. This is one of the better fish I've caught in our pond lately.










Sorta hard to take a picture by myself.


----------



## eagleclaw (Oct 31, 2004)

looks good triton even thought you took the shot yourself


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Nice fish :B . How long was it and how much did it weigh?


----------



## stevek (Jul 9, 2005)

I used a buzz bait for the first time last week at a small pond in southern ohio.
I caught a bass on the first cast and three in twenty minutes. I was excited.
Last night my daughter and I went to our favorite farm pond near Dublin. I only had one buzz bait with me, it was a white 1/4 ounce strike king. I got no action at all on the buzz bait. We caught and released 5 smallish lm bass and probably missed double that number all on black tubes.
Not sure what I learned except to keep trying different things. The weather and company and the sunset were beautiful. Thanks again for the advice.
stevek


----------



## WarEagle (Jul 9, 2005)

The design of a Buzzbait with the hook point upward and a skirt to cover the hook along with the retrieve that keeps the blade spinning partially out of water keeps most Buzzbaits in a position to pick up as few weeds and grass as possible. The blade will sometimes spin grass around itself and you need to clean that off or else the blade will not spin properly and that kind of kills the idea of throwing a buzzbait. But I have caught numerous fish with even a little bit of green stuff on the hook, as long as that blade is singing and the retieve speed is right.

Good Luck.


WAR


----------



## BornToFish (Aug 22, 2005)

Try black instead of white 'stevek'. Use the minibuzzers in ponds, unless water is rough. Also try the good old standby-A black jitterbug.


----------

